# FS: Saltwater equip + some freshwater equip + terrarium + livestock



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

WILL TRADE 40$ WORTH OF STUFF FOR A SMALL SILVER AROWANA

*PLEASE NOTE: I will not deliver or ship, i drive a big suburban and it cost me more money than i make to deliver items and trust me, it is not worth it for you to offer my gas money to deliver something. During the week im out by willowbrook mall for work so if someone is interested enough in an item we can meet at willowbrook mall or somewhere near that area on work days varying from 4-8pm *

Heres a bit of it, i should just start up a pet store....
more to come, sorry about the toes in all the pics, they are not for sale

All tanks are currently empty and will be cleaned prior to purchase

custom sea life
Velocity T4 (Titanium):

* Flow Rate at 3 ft: 1225 gph
* Inlet & Outlet: 1" Barb (accepts 1" vinyl hose)
tested, works perfect, looks new, apparently they are one of the better quieter more powerful pumps out there

asking 90$obo









External 1/15th hp water pumps, 40$ for the ugly one and 60$ for the nicer one, both work, i can include a broken one for spare parts if you buy both

















Metal halide reflector with socket + cord. 20$









Skimmer, 250$ obo, like new, may be new, not to sure, will include custom sealife pump for 300$









calcium reactor, media, pump, etc etc, no co2 system included 160$obo new never used


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2 little fountain pumps, good for nano tanks, 5$ each of free with any purchase over 40$

















sedra pump, ksp-5000, [email protected], [email protected], 70$obo









heaters 250w and 300w, 20$ea

















VHO t12 attinic retrofit setup, brand new, comes with dual balast, sealed connectors, 2 attinic bulbs. VERY BRIGHT haha 100$OBO (leaning more towards the obo part as i dont know what its worth)









refractometer 50$ reads the same levels as my other one

















fluval 304, comes with some hoses and some stuff and maybe some other stuff, leaks, needs new clamp although comes with the new clamp.... 60$


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

xp2, complete, all hoses/attatchents, spraybar, leaks where hose fittings go into canister 45$


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

what's the dimensions of the cube tank? any chance you ever make it out to Vancouver? I am definitely interested for that price though i don't really want to drive all the way out there! 

Great equipment and good luck with the sales!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

monkE said:


> what's the dimensions of the cube tank? any chance you ever make it out to Vancouver? I am definitely interested for that price though i don't really want to drive all the way out there!
> 
> Great equipment and good luck with the sales!


the tank is 18x18x24 tall, forgot to add, the tank does have some scratches but its a decent looking tank, the stand has about 3 or 4 coats of paint on it too, 2 coats of marine primer then 1-2 coats of black and grey (grey inside)

i dont really ever drive out to vancouver as i drive a suburban and i might as well sell my liver to pay for fuel if i do drive out there


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> the tank is 18x18x24 tall, forgot to add, the tank does have some scratches but its a decent looking tank, the stand has about 3 or 4 coats of paint on it too, 2 coats of marine primer then 1-2 coats of black and grey (grey inside)
> 
> i dont really ever drive out to vancouver as i drive a suburban and i might as well sell my liver to pay for fuel if i do drive out there


ya i hear you, i drive a little cavalier and still don't like how much gas that uses! If i can find a good excuse to drive out there i'll take it, but don't hold it for me 

Good luck with the sale man, great prices


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

you forgot to put a price on the stingray filter....


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sliver said:


> you forgot to put a price on the stingray filter....


fixed it... happy?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yes, now put gone beside it and i'll pick it up when i see you later...lol


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

assuming that you don't head out to vancouver/richmond often??


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

apexifd said:


> assuming that you don't head out to vancouver/richmond often??


read first post plz


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

more added


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Any UV sterilizers for sale? or 48" light fixtures? =P


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry just sold my uv sterilizer this morning, and for 48" lights im using my only one atm

ive you could always go metal halides


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

What are the dimensions for it? =P


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> What are the dimensions for it? =P


well... ive got a 150watt coralife pendant i might be wanting to sell soonish but im looking to get 200$ for it

retail is 299$ and you cant buy them new anymore so i figure 200 is a fair deal


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

morning bump


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

discus gone, traded for saltwater fish


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

do you have any 48" compact fluorescent fixtures for sale? ;-)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

bump, all prices obo, will trade stuff for a corner tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

bump, need money to restock my tank after it decided to overheat


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

how many feet of head pressure will one of those fountain pumps do?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

not a whole lot im assuming maybe a foot or 2


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

still got the cube?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

malibu aka justinking said:


> still got the cube?


someone might be coming to pick it up tonight, if not ill let you know


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

cube is sold, sorry malibu

ill let you know if i come across another one


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump up to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

u still got the 29 gal?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump updated list changed som prices


----------

